# "February 14" - Valentine's Day Comedy (Tamron 45mm 1.8 and LIT WITH IPHONES!)



## Eugene (Feb 13, 2016)

First of all.. Happy Valentine's Day!

Made a new comedy titled "February 14" - shot completely on the Tamron 45mm F1.8 8) the F1.8 aperture was crucial for shooting the scenes at night, especially since I didn't want to push the ISO too much on my 5D Mark ii.

Despite the large aperture, there just wasn't enough light.. And being a student, I lack money for fancy LED panels :/ but no problem, I like to think that limitations forces us to think out of the box! Hence, I used a gold reflector to bounce two iPhones' flashlight onto my actors to get that golden hour/sunset shot ;D I think it worked out fairly well, aside from the fact that it would have looked more natural if I placed the light on the other side :/ watch the "Behind the scenes" to see what I'm talking about!

Just goes to show that you don't need lots of equipment, money or crew to tell a story! Equipment's only part of the equation, a very small part  Let me know what you think of my video and hope it'll make your day ahaha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGsO_xjDWRY&feature=youtu.be

Enjoy and hope you all have a lovely day, whether you're in a relationship or not


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 14, 2016)

I like it Eugene - If you are not planning to go into film as a career, you should.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 14, 2016)

Eugene said:


> First of all.. Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> Made a new comedy titled "February 14" - shot completely on the Tamron 45mm F1.8 8) the F1.8 aperture was crucial for shooting the scenes at night, especially since I didn't want to push the ISO too much on my 5D Mark ii.
> 
> ...



I appreciate you had the phones to hand, but as far as lighting goes that has to be one of the most expensive ways of lighting anything! I'd look at prioritizing, well I have had to my entire life, I'd have the lights I need to shoot the images I want.......... ;D


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 14, 2016)

kaswindell said:


> I like it Eugene - If you are not planning to go into film as a career, you should.



I agree. It's a very sweet film and I loved the single guy.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Feb 14, 2016)

Fun and cute video! Good work. It looks like your whole crew had a good time doing it. The use of iPhones as light source did seem to work fine; but long-term you need to find a better solution. 

As PBD said, iPhones make for very expensive flashlights. You can probably get some $10 LED flashlights that throw a lot more light and can be taped most anywhere. Drop one of them juggling your light sources and you may be out $10. Drop someone's iPhone trying to get it into position as a light source and you're likely out more than $10. Also, get a package of gel's for speedlites (Rouge) or a swatchbook of gels (Rosco) and you can do wonders taping colored gels over small flashlights for accent lighting. For example, I've buried a tiny LED flashlight w/gel in an old oil lantern to simulate the flame. It was a lot easier to deal with than oil smoke, a hot lantern and wind issues for a prop that wasn't the main focus in a shot.


----------



## Eugene (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you so much kaswindell - I've been considering film as a career for a while now, but I'm still deciding  I love making films, but not so sure if I can get into the industry, especially where I currently live 

@privatebydesign ahaha iPhones are indeed a really expensive source of light 8) but was the only thing i had during the shoot  I do plan on getting some lights but that would be mean I'll probably need a larger crew to help out with the shoot, which may not always be possible right now :-\ 

@Vivid Color thanks!! I'm glad you like it ;D

@old-pr-pix Thanks man!! We all had a good time working on it ahaha was really fun  and that's a brilliant idea!! I'd much prefer dropping a flashlight than my phone ;D would you recommend any specific brands of flashlight? I know some that give out wayyy too much light for filming (imo) but suppose it can work after some diffusion. I'm also considering the YN600 LEDs from Yongnuo in the future - any experience with it? 

Really appreciate you guys taking your time to watch my little film and giving me some feedback! Sometimes when making the content, there are two things I worry about - people hating the film or having no audience at all  (I know I shouldn't care about such things, but, it still gets me from time to time) you guys certainly make those fears go away!


----------



## kaswindell (Feb 16, 2016)

Eugene said:


> I love making films, but not so sure if I can get into the industry, especially where I currently live



Films doesn't have to be Hollywood... companies do films for various reasons (training, PR, etc.) and there are always commercials - both of these are worldwide and could lead to feature films if that is your ultimate goal. Watch these from Matt Granger and follow your dream.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3UF00hwwMk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDPKzKxdGC0


----------



## Eugene (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks man, real motivational - will try to continue pursuing my dream!


----------



## fppn (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice job!
I hope buy a professional camera someday.
I'll keep training with the camera that I have here (Canon SX520HS). 
I'd like to post in a new thread a short film I did. But I don't know why the button is not available to me yet.


----------

